
Jonathan Blow: Jai: Constructors, Destructors - tpush
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8C6zuDDGU2w
======
CyberDildonics
I like a lot of what he is doing with Jai even though I don't agree with every
single design decision. My biggest fear was that it wouldn't have C++11 level
lifetime management and destructors. If these two issues get worked (and he
actually RELEASES the language) then I could see a bright future ahead for it.

